# Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!



## Pisis (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello,

I'm gonna be offline for most of the next day (Friday) so as I promised, I wish you all the best, good luck, a lot of health and Happy Birthday, *DerAdler*. 

By the way, how old are you? I'd bet +/- 30. 

I hope you enjoy your present. It took me about three minutes in Paintshop.  


 _Bist du gelandet schon?_


----------



## plan_D (Sep 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Adler!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 8, 2005)

Happy birthday you prick bastard!!!


----------



## Crazy (Sep 8, 2005)

Zum Geburtstag viel gluck,
zum geburtstag viel gluck,
zum geburtstag alles gute,
zum geburtstag viel gluck!

Happy birthday Adler!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday, buddy! 
Everybody party naked!  

That is...unless you don't want to.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

Happy birthday Adler! 8)


----------



## Pisis (Sep 9, 2005)

I like your new siggies, Les Evan. 

Again, Happy Birds-Day, Eagle!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

Thansk Pisis!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Thankyou very much, thankyou very much.

And to answer your question Pisis, I am still a young lad. I only turned 25 today.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

You are still a young lad! My brother is 25, but he looks older than you. But I could put all my money on you havin' seen more.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

plan_D said:


> You are still a young lad! My brother is 25, but he looks older than you. But I could put all my money on you havin' seen more.



Trust me I feel more like I am 55. My back is constantly hurting, my knee is pretty much done (docs think I will need a plastic one by the time I am 35), and Ive got screws in my shoulder already.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Yah, it must be at the age of 25. I mean my bro hasn't had an easy life, he's been through a lot of shit and looks rough as hell. But you're young! And I'm even younger, ha-ha-ha. Happy Birthday, mate! What you goin' to do for your b-day anyway?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

I wanted to have a party at my place but my wife talked me out of it because she did not want a mess in the house. So me and my wife are meeting up with some of my German friends and a bunch of my American friends that I am in the army with down at the local Irish Pub (Irish Pubs are all over Germany!) and drink some Guiness!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Good man. Drink enough for me and you! In fact, I'm drinking beer for you right now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

I have not started yet, but will in 1 hour.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm on my fifth can of Carlsberg. It's only 4% and it's only 440ml cans...but it's nice!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

I think I will actually stick to lighter beer tonight rather than Guiness because I have a PT Test on Monday and dont want to mess myself for it.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Good thinkin' - I have an alcohol test for my new job ...but erh...do I care? It's only a shitty job to give me some money anyway. 

And I've FINALLY worked out what I'm goin' to do with my litte (6'1) self.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 9, 2005)

> I'm on my fifth can of Carlsberg. It's only 4% and it's only 440ml cans


4%???? BOOOOO...... I can get a 4% beer over here in the States.... U should be drinkin that high octane, get u drunk quicker beer...


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Yah, I know but I wasn't actually plannin' get drunk. I have 24 cans of it though, so if I drink it quick enough I might be able to pay it off with the lack of content per can. 

I normally drink the 5.2% but...yah know...what's there is bought.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Like some good German Beer!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

I get drunk yestreday man -I celebrated Adler's bday. I went to my friends' bar with my ex. Then she went home so I joined some drunken Russian and a Slovak, the Russian went home and Slovak bought me so many shots of Vodka (and himself) too that finally he died away and we had to bring him to life, hehe. Anyway, I returned back home at 5 PM.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmm 24 beers in a case, 24 hours in a day...coincidence?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

I think not......

Yeah I drank more than should have last night at the pub. The fact that the owner (who happens to be friend) kept bringing me double irish whiskeys did not help the situation at all.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

i drank not very much (i don't remember how many actually...) - some beers and some vodkas. but then i smoked some pot and that totally destroyed me...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah I stay away from pot and other drugs. It does not mix well with my job.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

I had this one in a long long time... in some two months I think.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

my opinion on drugs is if you can handle them (this means use for pleasure, not for need) they are very strong weapons. if you don't, your fuck ed.


----------



## Udet (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:

"my opinion on drugs is if you can handle them (this means use for pleasure, not for need) they are very strong weapons. if you don't, your f**k ed."

Awww...ain´t that sweet?

I bet you belong in the same category the vast majority of junkies are.

As a surfer, I know lots of guys who smoke the green thing; also, in the goth industrial parties i go here see and know of goths who use plenty of synthetic crap.

You know what 99% of them have in common? They say: "It is ME in control of the drug, and not the drug controlling me". Could not get funnier.

All you need is a few weeks or months to know the "control" guy went *KABOOM!!!! *overdose...*KABOOM!!!* rehab...*KABOOM!!!! *psychiatric internment...*KABOOM!!!* jail. Or in the most pretty scenario their brains got flatly fried..."say, 1 + 1= ?", reponse "...ummm...ummm....1 pink elephant...but hey...why pink if elephants are green with red dots...".

Sure they had the whole business under control. You are highly likely to be in the same situation.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

Good god, Udet, he is talking about pot. It's not possible to overdose on pot, man. Anyone who says it's a gateway to other drugs is full of shit too. I have known a LOT of potheads over the years and they are not interested in other drugs. Some people do got to other drugs, but they would have without pot. 

Alcohol, I had a problem with, severe enough I can proudly say that I have 7.5 years of sobriety now. I smoked dope in my 20s, was never addicted and haven't smoked out in many years.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2005)

Weed aint a big deal... The fact that its illegal, and alcohol is legal, still boggles my mind...

Theres millions of alcoholics, but ZERO weedaholics....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2005)

I agree, Les. I think they legalized the wrong thing. Plus, you can always spot the stoned driver on the freeway, about 45 MPH in the dead center of the lane.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 11, 2005)

I used to smoke pot but I stopped because ...well, I just didn't want to anymore. It can screw your mind in the long term if you're brutal with it, everyday. But I was fine and never addicted. My mind never came close to thinkin' about other drugs. 

Now, I just take the drug in a glass.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2005)

Well if my words blew up this discussion, I should add some more words.

In my opinion, ressistance and behaviour on drugs is dependednt on every single character of the user. One of my friend smokes weed a lot and is a country champion in kicbox at the same time (and actually he drives very aggresively).

Another one when is stoned is quiet and shy but normally he's a great extrovert.

Another few of my former friends were destroyed by the shit and except skateboarding and pc gaming, they have no other interests...

What I was generally talking about was weed and alco, not those synthetic shits like amphetamines or pills.

I don't smoke actively anymore (this means I only do when someone "smokes me out". "Actively"to wit "to buy"...). I made my best artowrk ever on weed - no doubt. Because when you smoke, your mind became much more sensitive. This sometimes might take to the extreme (is this what is plan_D talking about?)

On the other hand, alco dulls you with every more glass. So this is good when you're stressed or shy. As one of my friend says: "Alco destroyes the buck fever". And it's truth.

If you're able to control both of these drugs, the can enhance your mind. If you're not, they can (and probably will) destroy you.

I have so small experience with other drugs that I cannot talk about this.
I think amphetamine might be good in a stress situation, you're more self confident then. But only one small line of it has a giant damage effect to your body and this is really shit.

Simply, they aren't catogirezd as "hard drugs" only for fun. The comparation between weed and alco is of course weird. Weed is definitely much less dangerous then alcohol... Here in the Czecho, pot is somewhat tolerated, as Czechs are the highest marihuana users on the whole continent. But still it is prohbited.


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

Udet said:


> I bet you belong in the same category the vast majority of junkies are.



That was uncalled for Udet. Just because someone smokes pot does not make them a junkie. I think you need to adjust your damn holier than though attitude that you run around with here.



Udet said:


> As a surfer, I know lots of guys who smoke the green thing; also, in the goth industrial parties i go here see and know of goths who use plenty of synthetic crap.



So because you are goth you do drugs. Wow tell that to my wife (she really enjoys the goth scene sometimes)

And since you are a surfer we can come to the conclustion that you belong in the same catagory as the vast majority of surfers who are blond headed pot head junkies who just sit around and go "Dude" and "Sweet" all day because that is the only vocabulary that they know because rather than go to school they wanted to be bums on the beach all day. 

You see the same can be done to you. Stop judging people that you do not know damnit!



Udet said:


> Sure they had the whole business under control. You are highly likely to be in the same situation.



Again read my post above. You dont know the guy so dont judge him.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2020)

прав си


----------

